# The season is over.



## CaptPaul (Jan 29, 2017)

The season has come and gone, I was fortunate enough to take a few birds when I worked for them.   It took some getting used to the inland hunting being from coastal SC.  I hunted most of my season solo out of a canoe.  I hope everyone had a good and safe year.  The highlights for me were some redheads that flew into my shotgun pattern, meeting new friends, and a banded goose; at the bottom of the ninth bases loaded, with two outs, and that big fella came on in. I would love to hear some other's highlights or bloopers.  Cheers gentlemen, here's to next year.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 29, 2017)

Yep, nothing left but detees!

We ended our season getting up to small craft warnings for the day today, so we packed it in and got back in time for Church this morning.  Not the way I wanted the season to end, but better than ending with a mistake.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 29, 2017)

Had the worst season in 7-8 years or so.  Finished out this morning with a solo hunt and did not fire a shot.  Highlight by far for the season, is the thread I posted yesterday.  With that said, I still saw a good many beautiful sunrises and had a good time with family and friends.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 29, 2017)

Now it time to clean up all the hunting equipment and store it till next year,It's been a good year just had to travel to kill duck's over 3700 miles looking out of a windshield can get old and I'm glad it's over. And lucky to have the ability to still chase the migration across 5 states.Next year is  not that far away and I'm old and tired. ..


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 29, 2017)

We hoped to hit the saltwater the last weekend but the wind didn't cooperate.  We ended up hitting our favorite woody hole instead. Most of the birds were over the trees but a few came in. Most importantly my best buddy had a great time.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 29, 2017)

Worst season in a long time for me. 

My honey hole was dry till last Sunday. Has water now but had no ducks. 

Ready for turkey season.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 30, 2017)

I only keep up with group totals on hunts I was on and that number is sitting at a little over 900. I still have a few days south of the border next week so hopefully it will end out strong for me.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 30, 2017)

We ended up with a few more ducks than last year. We pumped water, planted the swamp, ect. Nothing really helped us having more birds or keeping them. I made it all year without getting water in my waders until 30 mins before daylight yesterday. Tripped on a root I've been walking around all year and face first I went and filled my waders full. It was still a fun successful season with my brother our kids and good friends.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 30, 2017)

We killed a few and did NOT have a life and death experience like last year at thanksgiving so it was a great year.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 30, 2017)

Not many birds around this year. We had some good hunts but more no shots fired or 1-2 bird hunts. Saw some beautiful sun sets and rises and some nasty weather. Just thankful to be able to get out there. As much as I love it I'm glad it is over. Time for some rest and yard work.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 30, 2017)

Very slow in Georgia for me...Lack of birds kept me from hunting until the second split ...I did knock a couple new birds off of my list and killed a banded GWT Saturday morning. So, it ended better then it started.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 30, 2017)

group total from missouri arkansas and mississippi was around 400 none in ga swamp was dry.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 30, 2017)

We had an off year, 150 woodys 10gadwalls 4 geese. We managed 4 bands, last one was Saturday morning. Me an a buddy smoked her wasn't definitive who killed it flipped a coin I lost out would've been my 10th recovered banded woodduck but coin didn't go my way. On the season water was extremely low. Several of the most productive beaver ponds were bone dry. But also for the first season I can remember I was able to score on every single hunt I went on no birdless days for me.


----------



## CaptPaul (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying all the replies!   Keep' coming.  The common theme has been "it's been tough, but fun, and I'm glad it's over" ha


----------



## dom (Jan 30, 2017)

I hit 4 states this year. Wish i could say they were all good but arkansas was tough. Louisiana was tough but we found some. Illinois was by far the best. had a good time up there even breaking 2.5 inches of ice. thank God for my dog!


----------



## Marverylo287 (Jan 30, 2017)

Awful season. Ended it on a good note yesterday shooting a couple duck holes a friends plantation in south ga. Almost scratched out a 4 man limit on woodies and picked up a drake mallard in the afternoon. Glad this one is over though. Very frustrating.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 30, 2017)

"Bye Felicia" to this season as all the cool kids say.  Did some work on the specks, didn't kill as many ducks as usual.  The woods in Arkansas were as inconsistent as I've ever seen.  But, had a good time, made fun of friends and got made fun of as well.  Can't wait to grind another one out next year if the Lord sees fit.   Now it's off to the field trails.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wasn't the personal best but did scratch a species off my list. Got a nice drake bufflehead that was full plum and mature for the wall. Made some new friends to hunt with This coming year. Also found a new way of hunting.(the salt marsh). Looking forward to next season already. Thinking of doing self guided hunts in different states.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 31, 2017)

My first year back at the ducks since moving to Ga three seasons ago...It's definitely not anywhere near what I was used to in Virginia, but I had fun, learned some new holes, made some new friends, and killed some birds.  Was kind of a last minute decision to get after them and I am glad I did.  Went to AL and killed more birds in two days than the whole season in Georgia or close but had fun at it.  All of the birds I killed in Georgia were on public land and a few of them days did better than some boys that have been hunting there for many years.  Any scouting you do definitely pays off!  Georgia was just mergs, woodies, and buffleheads, but it was fun.  I will be more prepared next season for a fact!!!  It's on!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 31, 2017)

Had a blast ..... killed more big ducks this yr in Fl as well as a bunch of divers .... but my son and I going to Ms and hunting with my buddies is the highlight of the yr ... strapping my dog to a tree and watching them work mallards down into timber is as good as it gets to us ....this ole man only fell 3 times in the rice field as well so my shovel handle walking stick helped or I might as well stay in the pit bc they'll have moved the decoys by the time i get anywhere .... no equipment busted and no problems on the road and everyone is safe .... Dang it sounds like I had a BLESSED yr !!!!!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 31, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> I only keep up with group totals on hunts I was on and that number is sitting at a little over 900. I still have a few days south of the border next week so hopefully it will end out strong for me.


----------



## Snowdawg (Jan 31, 2017)

*Can*

My son got his first Drake Can at Seminole this past weekend.  Great way to close out the season!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 31, 2017)

tradhunter98 said:


>



Hey you partook in some of those numbers and then turned down a hunt so I don't want to hear it from you!!


----------



## maconbacon (Jan 31, 2017)

Total numbers weren't great, but certainly better than last year. Got drawn at Eufaula for the opener but didn't fire a shot, made it out to NE Ark which was awesome despite it being super slow. Hunted East Texas which was better, but still slow for them. Trip to MS fell through due to no water but that ended up being a blessing as that was the weekend the dangerous storms rolled through.

In total, scratched off 5 new species from my personal harvest list (Canada goose, snow goose, speck, redhead, sandhill crane) and knocked off another GA first for me (gadwall) that is heading for the wall.

Oh and the pup retrieved all the ducks I killed here in GA! I'd say it was a fantastic year


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 1, 2017)

tradhunter98 & rnelson5 should get a room.  I looked for an emoji of two people patting each other on the back... couldn't find one.    Take me 10 years to get to that kind of a number, if not more.  Good for yall.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 1, 2017)

27metalman said:


> tradhunter98 & rnelson5 should get a room.  I looked for an emoji of two people patting each other on the back... couldn't find one.    Take me 10 years to get to that kind of a number, if not more.  Good for yall.



Thread asked how everyone's season went and that is how it went.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 1, 2017)

27metalman said:


> tradhunter98 & rnelson5 should get a room.  I looked for an emoji of two people patting each other on the back... couldn't find one.    Take me 10 years to get to that kind of a number, if not more.  Good for yall.



and why must you need that emoji?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 1, 2017)

Sad and glad in the same breath, this past January was nuts, cold three days, then in the 60s for a week.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 2, 2017)

this year was slow in Ga, but 2 trips to Louisiana and the last saturday of the season ended well. Got my first specklebelly, snow goose and ross goose, plus an eaglehead snow. Enjoyed great fellowship with my friends and had a blast, the best year in quite a while.  Looking forward to next season already.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 2, 2017)

The season was a tough one had to work for the birds we got. Geese seemed to be very uncooperative for us early in the year, then the hot cold wether always seemed to have the birds one step ahead of us. We met our season total goal and I added two new species to the list.


----------



## Hammack (Feb 2, 2017)

Our season was rather slow.  Most of our water holes were dry from no rain for most of the season but did get some big rains that helped towards the later part of the season.  Ended up with a few good wood duck hunts here at home, and then ended the season in Mississippi with a couple days of awesome hunting.


----------

